# Interesting day on chagrin



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Went to the chagrin this afternoon to a usual spot. While walking the bank to my spot, I see a bald eagle hopping on the ground and can't fly. I walk within 20 ft of it, and it falls down the bank and swims in the water to the other side and sits under some tree roots. 
I made a couple calls, and finally talked to ODOW and they said they would have the game warden call me. I started to fish my spot just upstream and landed a nice chrome, and a few other fish around.
The warden calls and said he'll be there in 20 minutes, so I fished some more and caught one more. He called back so I met him by the eagle. After making a plan, we got the eagle back in the water as I got within a couple feet of it again. It escaped to the other side again. We got it in the open and the warden was able to pin it down and I wrapped it in a towel with no damage done. It definitely had a busted wing, which was why it couldn't fly in the first place. We put the eagle in his truck after wrapping it in another blanket, and he took it to a bird rehab in lake county.
I went on to fish a while more, and caught two more, and missed two. 
All in all it was a good day with an interesting story. River looked good, some fresh fish out there, just need a little rain


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

That sounds like a dream. I would of felt good about myself after helping a helpless bald eagle. Great story man.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Very kind of you to take the time and effort to help that eagle. It'll live a good life because of your help.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

silverbullets said:


> Went to the chagrin this afternoon to a usual spot. While walking the bank to my spot, I see a bald eagle hopping on the ground and can't fly. I walk within 20 ft of it, and it falls down the bank and swims in the water to the other side and sits under some tree roots.
> I made a couple calls, and finally talked to ODOW and they said they would have the game warden call me. I started to fish my spot just upstream and landed a nice chrome, and a few other fish around.
> The warden calls and said he'll be there in 20 minutes, so I fished some more and caught one more. He called back so I met him by the eagle. After making a plan, we got the eagle back in the water as I got within a couple feet of it again. It escaped to the other side again. We got it in the open and the warden was able to pin it down and I wrapped it in a towel with no damage done. It definitely had a busted wing, which was why it couldn't fly in the first place. We put the eagle in his truck after wrapping it in another blanket, and he took it to a bird rehab in lake county.
> I went on to fish a while more, and caught two more, and missed two.
> ...


Thats a great story....and you were rewarded for your good deed with some nice catches!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Good job on the chrome, better job calling about a wounded eagle. Thank you!


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

There should be an OGF Eagleitarian Award, because you deserve it! Very Classy!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice going !


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds like the fish gods smiled on you for helping the eagle. Well done!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome! I love that there are so many around now. And another one has been assured to live longer.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Good job! 
Now, I'm sort of an amateur sleuth so if you could PM me and pin point the location, I'd like to go there to investigate just how that eagle was injured. Waiting on your message! Thx.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Good job!
> Now, I'm sort of an amateur sleuth so if you could PM me and pin point the location, I'd like to go there to investigate just how that eagle was injured. Waiting on your message! Thx.


Sneaky way to find his secret spot.....LOL.....Just kidding. The eagle is probably being fixed up at Penitentiary Glen.


----------



## Amerson (Jan 8, 2013)

Great job. Thanks for helping the eagle. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

well done....just the perks of being in the outdoors...gotta love it


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

You sir deserve on heck of high five and pat on the back..that's awesome you called and helped out that poor eagle! Great story!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

